# this is me, lies



## lies (Nov 14, 2005)

hey everyone

i am lies, 20 years old and i live in blankenberge that's in belgium
i know there aren't many people from europe here(certainly not belgium)
but it's hard to find a forum of depersonalization, so i'm happy i found this one

I am havind quit a hard time for the moment,
i had depersonalization all my life, but last year, i stopped school
(to much stress...) with the pleasant result of finally 'feeling'
for the first time i 'really' lived,
yes, wonderfull, in september i started school again,
again, great, to finally feel how it is to go to school...
untill 2 weeks ago, 
it's all gone again, everything is difficult and everything goes slow again
nothing happens by itself, i have to make me do everything...

didn't realise it's this hard, before i was used of living like this,
now i know how it is to live with feelings...
i'm afraid i will have to quit school again, 
but i really finally have a normal student life...

greets
lies
xxx


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey there Lies, its great that you found this Community. you know and i know were not alone so welcome


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

Welcome from California. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Welcome.

Are you on any medication? My Klonopin helps me get through the work day. Are you seeing a therapist?


----------



## lies (Nov 14, 2005)

no medication
starting therapy...

xxx


----------

